# Error 629



## arbortree (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi. I'm using an HP Pavilion laptop with Win 98 SE. It has a 475 MHz processor and 182 MB of RAM.
In the last week, whenever I try to use the internal modem I have been receiving an "Error 629: port was disconnected by the remote computer." This happens when I try to connect using Dial-up networking (1.4) or when trying to use PeoplePC's dialer program. The modem doesn't even try to search for a dialtone - it just gives me that error about 2 seconds after I try to connect.
I have done a full virus scan and a spyware scan. Both are clean.
I have reinstalled the latest drivers for the modem.
I have reinstalled DUN as well as the DUN 1.4 update for Win 98 SE.
I was able to connect a few weeks ago, and to the best of my knowledge, nothing else has been added to my computer.

I am still able to use my DSL connection, which uses DUN to help connect, apparently, so I assume DUN is OK. (I use RASPPOE for the DSL connection).

When I check the modem in the control panel, the diagnostics come back just fine. The modem is listed as being on COM 3.
In the Device manager, only COM 1,a serial port, is listed. From what I understand, this is normal. I shouldn't expect COM 3 to be listed under "Ports" because it is really just a virtual port. Is that correct?

Anyway, I'm stumped, because it appears that the modem is fine, but it also seems like the dial-up software is OK, too.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Try this
http://www.modemsite.com/56k/duns629.asp


----------



## arbortree (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for that link. I've gone through everything on that list that applies to Win 98. I also reinstalled the modem again. Redoing the modem drivers again helped a little. At least now I can use "Phone Dialer" to get a dialtone and it can call out and connect to a server. But neither HyperTerminal or a DUN Connectoid will work. About 2 seconds after I click "Connect", I get a message that says "Disconnected" and "Error 629". Neither program even tries to get a dialtone.

I looked at the modemlog file. Not entirely sure what it means, but I see a difference between the successful Phone Dialer connection and an unsuccessful HyperTerminal (or DUN) connection. These are the only parts of the calls that are different, all of instructions that are sent to the modem are the same in the logs of the successful and unsuccessful calls:

Phone Dialer:
Send: ATX3DT2115557655<cr> [I changed the # for this post]
Recv: ATX3DT2115557655<cr>
Recv: <cr><lf>OK<lf><cr>

HyperTerm (or DUN)
Send: ATDT##########<cr> [This is exactly what is displayed]
Recv: ATDT2115557655<cr>
Recv: <cr><lf>DELAYED<lf><cr>

Any ideas?

Thanks a lot!
Ray


----------



## mfrafique (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Error 629 received to all users*

I have tried many users try with different OS and also change the modem speed as per suggested by DUNras,but same.

user get succesfully autheticated but unable to register properly and finally found 629 error,any one could share his experience with me.


----------

